# Leg swelling and abscesses???? Help.



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Are you using some kind of hoof conditioner or dressing?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

My horse just had 3 abscesses, the best thing you can do is call the farrier, other than that dress and wrap the hoof and soak in epsom salts. I would caution against too much Bute as you can't really tell if they are ok or not if they are not feeling the pain.


----------



## neonmoon (May 31, 2009)

I do use a hoof dressing, Horseshoer's Secret. I only used bute with the first abscess because she would hardly put her foot down. Since then I haven't been using it.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Well -- quit softening her feet. Healthy feet are hard as rock and impervious to everything. Most of the people I know with abscess problems think they are doing their horse a favor by applying hoof conditioners. Healthy hooves come from within just like good hair coats and skin. 

Feed a Vitamin supplement with high levels of Vitamins A & E and Biotin & Methionine. You need a healthy immune system and healthy hoof growth.

Then, keep your horse's feet as dry and hard as you can. Keep them out of mud and manure if you can and make a dry spot for your horse to stand and eat if she has to be out in the mud.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

If she's getting heat and swelling, you might want to consider a few other things. Keeping her stalled prevents the natural movement she needs to keep the circulation going in her legs. I really felt bad for Dancer when she had an abcess - but the farrier said to leave her alone and let her deal. She dealt better than I did.

Also - you might visit with your vet to see if a round of antibiotics may be in order. I don't like using them unless it's necessary, but in this case, it may speed up the healing and/or prevent the spread of infection. Your vet can advise you on that over the phone.

You also need to figure out what is causing the abcesses in the first place. Are they the result of stone bruises? (that was Dancer's issue) If your horse's hoof is too soft due to the _possible_ over use of hoof dressings - your horse is more likeley to bruise easily. Dancer's feet were horrid when we first got her. She looked like she had four bells at the end of her legs. It took the farrier over a year to get them looking normal and toughened up.

Is her stall bedding retaining too much moisture? It really needs to be kept uber dry. Has it been raining/snowing in your area? If she's spending time in muddy areas - that could be a contributor to soft feet. Are you feeding a sweet feed? Somewhere I read (can't remember where) that sweet feeds and too much grain can contribute to soft hooves. That's why our horses are fed forage based feeds rather than grain based feeds. For the most part, anyway. They do get a little grain based feed (not a sweet feed) in the winter (they are pastured 24/7 and it can get cold here in Oklahoma).

I know I'm not much help. I generally don't go running to a vet for every little oddity (I'm more likely to call our farrier - even for a cough). I really believe that less is more - and our horses heal/recover in spite of all we do for them rather than because of what we do for them.


----------

